# Had twins last PM, questions..



## Lauryn_Bailee (Apr 19, 2015)

I had a nanny kid last PM. noticed her acting funny around 7. By 8:59 she started pushing, by 9:15 she had her first kid. I cleared its nose and mouth and walked away. She didn't pay much attention to it, and about 10 minutes later she was pushing again. She had the second kid, and started cleaning it almost immediately. She stood up, was very attentive to both kids, and seemed pretty relaxed. I stayed out there long enough for both kids to be up and searching pretty hard for milk. All seemed well, I put a little grain in for mom who was ready to eat, and came inside. 
I checked on her about and hour or so later and she was being a good mom cleaning and keeping up with her babies. It appeared both had nursed so I came in and called it a night. This AM, I don't see afterbirth but I know she could have eaten it already. 
Question is, she seems uncomfortable. She's not pushing. But she is breathing kind of hard and almost looks like she is contracting some. She has some discharge, but not much. Is she just getting ready to pass afterbirth? Just uncomfortable? 
She was pretty big. And I was a little worried that she might have triplets. I just figured once she got up and was tending to her babies and eating that she was done. 
I'm just a little paranoid after last year coming home to find her with dead twins just laying out in the pasture, and dealing with a bad case of mastitis afterwards. 
Opinions please???


----------



## Lauryn_Bailee (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry I rambled. Lol She just makes me nervous.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always go in and check. What is her temp?


----------



## Lauryn_Bailee (Apr 19, 2015)

Pretty sure we found remnants of afterbirth buried in some bedding. She isn't quite as uncomfortable looking, but she has fever. It read about 105.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..105 is high...how does her udder look..any sign of mastitis returning? keep close watch on kids to be sure they are fed...I would give B complex ...retake her temp after checking her udder for signs of mastitis...

how is she behaving? Eye bright and alert..pooping berries, peeing just fine..eating a drinking well alert toward her kids...active??


----------



## Lauryn_Bailee (Apr 19, 2015)

Kids are active, she is attentive to them. She's alert, has eaten some today but not as much as she normally does. Udder on right side is pretty tight and seems tender. That is so the side that We struggled with last year. I milked some out to relieve pressure. Milk doesn't look chunky or bloody. But she did seem sore on that side. I noticed this AM that it looked like kids had only nursed left side.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I would get that side milked out and do a mastitis check. Sometimes when one side gets engorged the babies have trouble getting ahold of it. After it is smaller they will usually go for it.


----------



## Lauryn_Bailee (Apr 19, 2015)

Running to TSC, and to check on my horse with laminitis. Then will get back here to milk her out and check on those babies. 
These animals are driving me crazy :GAAH: 
Thank you so much for advice! Will update when I get back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice, good luck.


----------



## Lauryn_Bailee (Apr 19, 2015)

Alright so she got a b complex injection. Offering her electrolytes. Will check her temp again soon. Getting some help so I can milk out that right side because she wants none of it. Both kids were nursing of the left. If the right is infected, would you take the kids and bottle raise them? I'm just afraid that once I get it milked down they will start nursing it, and I don't need sick babies.


----------



## Lauryn_Bailee (Apr 19, 2015)

Just got her milked out on that side. She did not want to tolerate it. It was pretty hard. But still didn't see chunks or blood.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What was pretty hard? Is her bad side totally milked out? She could have congestion and you need to make sure that gets totally massaged out and all the milk truly milked out.


----------



## Lauryn_Bailee (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry, I'm currently trying to message the right udder and get all milk out as it feels pretty hard. Her fever has gone up some. Will be calling the vet in the AM. Just trying to keep her as comfortable as possible until then.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like mastitis. You need to massage and put peppermint oil and milk out multiple times per day until you get that udder back to normal.


----------



## Lauryn_Bailee (Apr 19, 2015)

So I know she needs banamine or something to bring this fever down. All I have is the paste for horses. Is that effective for goats or will I have to get injectable from vet tomorrow?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't use the paste. Get the injectable.


----------



## Lauryn_Bailee (Apr 19, 2015)

Ok. I will get some in the AM. Hopefully poor mama will feel a little better soon.


----------



## Lauryn_Bailee (Apr 19, 2015)

Update


----------



## Lauryn_Bailee (Apr 19, 2015)

Mom is hanging in there for now. Getting massages, milked out, and infused daily, she is getting banamine for fever, b complex, probiotics, and antibiotics. Hopefully she will pull through. 
Babies are lively, happy little bottle babies with no signs of issues. 
View attachment 93758


----------

